# Partial super rollover



## pricemob (15 May 2010)

Hi I have rolled two previous supers into my smsf. I would like to roll the balance of my current employers industry fund over on a yearly basis so i can keep the life insurance provided by my employer through that fund. Is this possible ie partial rollover


----------

